# OK, Finally gonna do it...time to put the face to the name.



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

This picture was taken back in 1990 when I was 21 and gallivanting around the northern hemisphere for six months (Europe and North America).










This photo is me, now, 15 years later. I can't believe that the trip was that long ago. It only feels like I was there a couple of summers back.


----------

